# "Unauthorized" Weapons



## 7point62 (Nov 5, 2008)

What are some of the personal or unauthorized weapons, if any, making the rounds these days?

My unit, which had very little supervision, had a variety of weapons pass through, including an old M-3 Greasegun, which I lugged around for a bit along with my M-16. It was a blowback 45 ACP. I did a FITH with it one day on my flak jacket and ended up picking the rounds out of the liner...and decided this was not a desired penetration. I think I gave it to an ARVN.

I also came across, and carried for a time, a S&W 38 Special. I thought it was great but I only had 4 bullets for it and couldn't seem find more. I ended up giving that to a friend, an ARVN sergeant, after I expended all 4 rounds.

I had a Bowie Knife, sent from home, which I gave to a Marine who was rotating because it had a white bone handle and a gleaming SS blade--thanks, Dad--a bit too flashy for night ops.

A number of authorized issue 12 ga pumps also made the rounds but were sent back as lacking in firepower.


----------



## AWP (Nov 5, 2008)

Um, zero. If any are being used and someone is dumb enough to broach the subject on the Net I'd love to find out. That may be okay back in the day, but not in this day.


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 5, 2008)

This is my M4. There are many like her, but this one is mine.


----------



## pardus (Nov 5, 2008)

Wasn't there something early on in the Iraq campaign about guys being allowed to bring a personal pistol if they weren't issued one?


----------



## AWP (Nov 5, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Wasn't there something early on in the Iraq campaign about guys being allowed to bring a personal pistol if they weren't issued one?



I'd be surprised given how illegal it is. MAYBE if a lot of paperwork was done but even then I'd be very, very skeptical. 1) Our military is run by lawyers now and they don't see the "need" for it and 2) I don't trust most Joes with issue weapons much less something they acquired elsewhere.


----------



## pardus (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, makes sense.


----------



## car (Nov 5, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Wasn't there something early on in the Iraq campaign about guys being allowed to bring a personal pistol if they weren't issued one?



Far as I know, that has never been allowed - at least with conventional troops. I've _heard_ stories from conflicts in the '80's, but I'm not willing to post them on the internet......:uhh:


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 5, 2008)

I hadn't heard about that.  I think any unit who had a commander who would actually authorize such a thing, would have the pistols they needed anyway  Stranger things have happened though...

I would find it easier to believe that Joe would augment his basic load with weapons policed up off the battlefield.


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 5, 2008)

I have 15 M-4 magazines, in my pouches... all have brand new WOLF Springs and MAGPUL followers in them. New baseplates too. Same goes for my M9 mags.

AFAIK, there is nothing saying you can't do that. The only issues I have had with ISSUE weapons, has been bad magazines.

Just sayin.

However, for this deployment I'm getting ready to embark on, I am bringing my Illudium Pu-36 Explosive Space Modulator with me.


----------



## buffalo61 (Nov 5, 2008)

I heard rumors in the beginning of OIF that it was up to the BN Commander to authorize somebody to bring their personal sidearm, but it had to fire NATO ammunition and pass inspection by an armorer.  I don't know of anybody that actually did it.  I'm pretty sure it was all rumor.

As far as "unauthorized" weapons go, I saw an Army Major in OIF-2 that carried an Iraqi .45, along with his issued M-9 and M-4.  He was part of a unit that convoyed through our AO.  I think it was some kind of reserve logistical unit, but I laugh thinking about it to this day.  I still wonder if he ever tried to fire that weapon.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 5, 2008)

I never requested permission to carry my Benchmade CQC7; does that count? :)


----------



## pardus (Nov 5, 2008)

0699 said:


> I never requested permission to carry my Benchmade CQC7 does that count? :)



No it doesn't you sick fuck!

Benchmade CQC7...


----------



## Typhoon (Nov 5, 2008)

> However, for this deployment I'm getting ready to embark on, I am bringing my Illudium Pu-36 Explosive Space Modulator with me.


Hahahahahahahahahahaha!!!! Ahhh, Looney Tunes, my favorite cartoons ever!


----------



## buffalo61 (Nov 5, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> No it doesn't you sick fuck!
> 
> Benchmade CQC7...



 that's fucked up. :eek:


----------



## arizonaguide (Nov 5, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> No it doesn't you sick fuck!
> Benchmade CQC7...



Oh shit that was well done.
I haven't laughed myself to tears in some time.
That is fucked up!


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 6, 2008)

I know a guy who took a shotgun with him during GW1, but he buried it in the sand before heading home, I know another guy who took a personal Beretta with him to Haiti because his unit ran out of M-9's. 
But I doubt anyone would be dumb enough to admit doing that in todays over lawyered conflicts.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 6, 2008)

Nope. None. Bring one, get sent home and get some serious bites of a shit sandwich.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 6, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> No it doesn't you sick fuck!
> 
> Benchmade CQC7...



I wish!!  I never could have snuck that in.   It would have made those lonely nights just a little less lonely...


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 6, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> Um, zero. If any are being used and someone is dumb enough to broach the subject on the Net I'd love to find out. That may be okay back in the day, but not in this day.




Didn't mean to imply it was OK. It was not. Personal weapons were not permitted, although some men carried custom knives, switchblades, etc. But we came across many different weapons, French, Japanese, WW2 US, along with the AKs, RPGs, B-40's etc that we captured. M-1 carbines were fairly common. Being Marines, we looked upon some of these non-standard finds as curiosity items, toys--which we might fool around with for a few days before ditching them. I should have clarified that we did not adopt these weapons for tactical purposes...We carried 70 to 80 lbs of gear so hanging on to more weight, like a captured weapon, soon lost its novelty. 

I guess I should have just asked "What kind of weapons are you coming across these days?" And left it at that.


----------



## Ajax (Nov 6, 2008)

On personal weapons, you could get 'em in easily, but not out.

On the .45, there are multiple units out there packing a 1911 or a Sig.  All it takes is the right memo with the right signature.


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 6, 2008)

my dad was an infantry advisor in vietnam with RF/PF. needless to say they had a smorgasbord of weapons.  My favorite photo is him with .38 on his hip and a grease gun in his hand after a patrol :).  He also carried the M1 carbine, while he said the rf/pf carried carbines, M1 garands, french weapons, and the occassional AK


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 7, 2008)

I did what your dad did. 

VN was flooded with surplus M-1 Carbines in the early years because it was figured the ARVNs, who were generally small people, could handle them better than M-1s or M-14s. That changed when 16s started getting issued.







I've got my "unauthorized" .38 on my hip. Don't make fun of my f*ckin Buddy Holly glasses...and you'd be skinny too after 6 months on a c-rats-only diet and humping 70+lbs nightly in high humidity. And BTW, that's "V" for victory, not a f*ckin peace sign. As you were.

PS...see that white dot on my right boot? We put our dog tags in our boot laces so 1. they wouldn't clink and 2. even if there was nothing left of you to find, they'd probably find your boots.


----------



## Typhoon (Nov 7, 2008)

> On the .45, there are multiple units out there packing a 1911 or a Sig.


Just like the one my grandfather carried on his hip during his 30 year Army career covering two world wars! :)


----------



## Looon (Nov 7, 2008)

We weren't allowed to carry anything that wasn't issued.

What sucked the most, was seeing all of those AK's still in the crates and we weren't allowed to keep one.


----------



## MontereyJack (Nov 14, 2008)

You veterans and active duty might find this quote interesting, "After Action Reviews done by the Marines after the early phases of Operation Iraqi Freedom revealed that urban warfare scenarios made employment of the M16A2 difficult in some situations; Marines were picking up short AK-47s with collapsible butt-stocks, or scrounging pistols for use inside buildings."

The entire article can be found here: 
http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/the-usas-m4-carbine-controversy-03289/#more-3289


Interesting article. Would love to hear from Veterans and currently active duty people.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 14, 2008)

Ak-74u


----------



## AWP (Nov 14, 2008)

I have no doubt that it happened, but this was also before the Fobbits and lawyers showed up. Once the Fobbits set up shop you would be an idiot to illegally carry a foreign weapon.



MontereyJack said:


> You veterans and active duty might find this quote interesting, "After Action Reviews done by the Marines after the early phases of Operation Iraqi Freedom revealed that urban warfare scenarios made employment of the M16A2 difficult in some situations; Marines were picking up short AK-47s with collapsible butt-stocks, or scrounging pistols for use inside buildings."
> 
> The entire article can be found here:
> http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/the-usas-m4-carbine-controversy-03289/#more-3289
> ...


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 14, 2008)

7point62 said:


> I did what your dad did.
> 
> VN was flooded with surplus M-1 Carbines in the early years because it was figured the ARVNs, who were generally small people, could handle them better than M-1s or M-14s. That changed when 16s started getting issued.
> 
> ...




I wasn't able to view the pic.  PM me.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 17, 2008)

I carried a AK 47 (folder) on some patrols, I had a SVD we grabbed in a raid and kept in my plt room and a former IP's G19 with night sights, with 1 small scratch from when he droped it. The blood came off with a little CLP and was good as new.;) Even sold it to a Olivegroup guy for $1,000 when I left...

Of course that was in 04-05, I would not have dared to carry that stuff now. It's retarded as hell around her


----------



## 11B-B4 (Dec 1, 2008)

My brother brought over a custom m9 and an spr upper last time but he was chided for it. It depends on the unit. This trip we are bringing custom m4 cans that our Corporation built. They are going to be tough as a rock and possibly the quietest m4 cans ever built. we'll have to see.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 1, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> I have no doubt that it happened, but this was also before the Fobbits and lawyers showed up. Once the Fobbits set up shop you would be an idiot to illegally carry a foreign weapon.



I guess our ZU-23 single barrel version that was our end-all entry point and perimeter defense at our FOB would have been frowned upon if those fobbits and lawyers actually left the wire LOL


----------

